# Roof repair per guidelines



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

When you guys are doing roof repairs, how picky are you on doing repairs under the allowable? If there is an active roof leak and it can be fixed under $600, that makes sense. Also, any missing shingles, replace on the spot. How about tar around chimney or vents that looks very old and cracked, but no noticeable leaks? How about improperly installed(or missing) drip edge? Do you guys still repair them if they aren't causing an active leak?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> When you guys are doing roof repairs, how picky are you on doing repairs under the allowable? If there is an active roof leak and it can be fixed under $600, that makes sense. Also, any missing shingles, replace on the spot. How about tar around chimney or vents that looks very old and cracked, but no noticeable leaks? How about improperly installed(or missing) drip edge? Do you guys still repair them if they aren't causing an active leak?


WIth discounts, liability, no roof repair should be done for $600.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

You don't think you could get a professional roofing company to be on your roof for thirty min putting tar around a vent or two for $480?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> You don't think you could get a professional roofing company to be on your roof for thirty min putting tar around a vent or two for $480?


Not here in CT... First I'd have to get one of the Prof. roofers to return a call. Then running the job thru my books... Gotta make a few bucks.
It's all in the pic's and bid it as over allowable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> You don't think you could get a professional roofing company to be on your roof for thirty min putting tar around a vent or two for $480?


I could.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> You don't think you could get a professional roofing company to be on your roof for thirty min putting tar around a vent or two for $480?


You said professional roofing company in the same sentence as you said putting tar around a few vents.

So IMO, no, you can't get a professional roofing company for $480 to tar around some vents.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some companies, like Safeguard, only pay per ft, the area that is being repaired. Try telling a professional roofer to chalk mark an outline over each shingle he replaced and the area that he tarred, then the price per foot that you can afford to pay. They don't pay $480 to tar and patch a chimney and some vents.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We always tarp first. 20X30 tarp is $600.00 then we bid repairs.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We always tarp first. 20X30 tarp is $600.00 then we bid repairs.


I just made $200 tarping a 8'x6' area ... In a few weeks once it goes up and down the ladder a few times they will send me back to remove it and bid to fix then retarp it again...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I just made $200 tarping a 8'x6' area ... In a few weeks once it goes up and down the ladder a few times they will send me back to remove it and bid to fix then retarp it again...


There you go! That is thinking like a business owner! A repair is a one time shot. Tarping will get you paid multiple times.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

here is what u have not realized. if you are only putting tarp or a few vents, you will only get pay a piece of the $480.00 it doesn't mean you will get the entire amount, and guess what you will probably get $40 per vent, because guess what the ones running the CE's on the other side have no clue or training or the knowledge of what in the heck they are doing. they don't even know the components of a roof.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> here is what u have not realized. if you are only putting tarp or a few vents, you will only get pay a piece of the $480.00 it doesn't mean you will get the entire amount, and guess what you will probably get $40 per vent, because guess what the ones running the CE's on the other side have no clue or training or the knowledge of what in the heck they are doing. they don't even know the components of a roof.


I don't know what you are talking about? When i tell my client I want $600.00 for a tarp i get $600.00 for the tarp. THEN I charge them for the repair and get paid again for the same repair. We do this because we run a business and we intend to make money.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

new problem guys, now some of the nationals came with some sweet to get us to make less money. YOU CAN ONLY TARP IF YOU CAN SEE THE SKY FROM THE INTERIOR. so you can have an active leak if you don't have a hole on the roof , you are not allow to tarp. I guess they cut up with our tarping multiple times bus.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

$600.00 for a 20 x 20 yes. bigger than 20 x 20 nope.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> $600.00 for a 20 x 20 yes. bigger than 20 x 20 nope.


Since we aren't dealing with any discounts we charge a flat $1.00 a sqft. If I were taking a discount like some on here are I would charge more. :devil


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> new problem guys, now some of the nationals came with some sweet to get us to make less money. YOU CAN ONLY TARP IF YOU CAN SEE THE SKY FROM THE INTERIOR. so you can have an active leak if you don't have a hole on the roof , you are not allow to tarp. I guess they cut up with our tarping multiple times bus.


What National is this? People need to know because you are liable for the leaky roof and in years of construction I have seen many leaky roofs that you cannot see daylight. I don't believe this is enforceable.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Craigslist Hack said:


> What National is this? People need to know because you are liable for the leaky roof and in years of construction I have seen many leaky roofs that you cannot see daylight. I don't believe this is enforceable.


from what I am hearing screwguard has this policy, I'm sure they will "let" you tarp the roof if you are worried about the leak, but if the cubicle monkey cant see daylight you wont paid, but you will have to pick up the tab for the damages from not tarping the roof, cause you should have noticed the leak. 

I learned the hard way, I hope someone reading will learn from our experience, please stop working for nationals, they want you to take the liability for the property, then prevent you from protecting the asset by denying pay, and when SHTF will gladly cash in your insurance to pay for it with out telling you (preferred insurance providers are preferred because they let the national approve claims against YOU)


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

this could also be screwguard's way of introducing the new line of Klear products: 

MEMO: after successfully screwing the contractors in the field by forcing them to purchase clear lexan, but only if the clear lexan is purchased through screwview, a screwguard subsidiary, screwguard would like to announce it's newest unethical way to profit from their con'dtractors, (drum roll) introducing KlearTarp, our revolutionary 6 mil polyethylene plastic* available only from us and the only "approved" way to tarp a roof.

*ignore any resemblance to visqueen that is available for 25% of what we charge for KlearTarp, our product is more special and approved and stuff


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

This was a SG policy a few years ago?


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

the issue is getting paid what we charged. Is not happening cuts are their favorites, here please take a look at the way nationals are running CE (shame/disrespectful). this is after we completed the work which was suppose to be 4 SQ not 1. worst thing is some of then agreed is 4 sq some of them think is 1. I believe from 1-4 there is a big difference if you cant tell please look for another job, this one is not for you. forgot to mention please take 25% from each line item.

thank you for your business.

1.**** Replacing Concrete Roof Tiles – *100 sqft // $870
2.**** Replacing Roof Sheathing/Decking – 40 sqft // $93.60
3.**** Removing Concrete Roof Tiles – 100 sqft // $29
4.**** Removing debris – 4 cyds / $200.00
5.**** Removing Roof Sheathing/Decking – 40 sqft // $17.20
6.**** Removing Roof Felt – 40 sqft / $5.20
7.**** Replacing Roof Felt – 40 sqft // $40.00
8.**** Replacing Roof Felt (Steep Roof) – 40 sqft // $14.40


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

here is whats on the work order. . ONLY TARP AS BATF IF DAYLIGHT CAN BE SEEN THROUGH THE ROOF OR HOLE IN ROOF IS VISIBLE FROM EXTERIOR


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> the issue is getting paid what we charged. Is not happening cuts are their favorites, here please take a look at the way nationals are running CE (shame/disrespectful). this is after we completed the work which was suppose to be 4 SQ not 1. worst thing is some of then agreed is 4 sq some of them think is 1. I believe from 1-4 there is a big difference if you cant tell please look for another job, this one is not for you. forgot to mention please take 25% from each line item.
> 
> thank you for your business.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are working for SG. When you filled out your onboarding paperwork did it say anywhere that you MUST accept every work order? What I am getting at is I have NEVER been a fan of BATF work especially since the CE came along. We ran into this with NFR on basement drylocking. We were pricing out 2 coats in our CE but when they ran theirs they were only doing 1 coat. Therefore their numbers were terrible. 

We flat out told Servicelink which was LPS at the time that we would not be performing any BATF work. There is no other solution. You are being bullied and it's crap! Then they take 25% of what they left you with after they screwed you. The ONLY number you posted above that makes sense is the 4cyd at $200.00. If it was really 4cyd and I suspect it was probably 8. 

Good luck to you this will only get worse never better.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Sounds like you are working for SG. When you filled out your onboarding paperwork did it say anywhere that you MUST accept every work order? What I am getting at is I have NEVER been a fan of BATF work especially since the CE came along. We ran into this with NFR on basement drylocking. We were pricing out 2 coats in our CE but when they ran theirs they were only doing 1 coat. Therefore their numbers were terrible.
> 
> We flat out told Servicelink which was LPS at the time that we would not be performing any BATF work. There is no other solution. You are being bullied and it's crap! Then they take 25% of what they left you with after they screwed you. The ONLY number you posted above that makes sense is the 4cyd at $200.00. If it was really 4cyd and I suspect it was probably 8.
> 
> Good luck to you this will only get worse never better.


I can only imaginthe face of my roofer if I ever tell him to please remove 40 sf of felt for $3 dollars. I will probably get run over with the new one lol


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> here is whats on the work order. . ONLY TARP AS BATF IF DAYLIGHT CAN BE SEEN THROUGH THE ROOF OR HOLE IN ROOF IS VISIBLE FROM EXTERIOR



what a joke


----------

